# A Pet's Ten Commandments



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh my gosh... #10 has me all choked up!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

1. Make those years as wonderful for them as they do for you.
2. Don't expect them to learn a 2nd language overnight.
3. It's called unconditional for a reason~Trust.
4. They don't understand anger~only reaction.
5. Let your true feelings come across to them in voice~we don't have a tail to wag.
6. No loving creature ever forgets abuse.
7. To strike is to invite being stricken.
8. You have physicals~why shouldn't they?
9. The alternative to growing old isn't all that great. Treat age with the respect it's due.
10. They've given you everything they have to give. Hold them, be with them, the Gate to Rainbow Bridge opens easiest when held open by one they love.

Bless you Skyler & Annie - I hope I upheld these Commandments while you were with me.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

sharlin said:


> 1. Make those years as wonderful for them as they do for you.
> 2. Don't expect them to learn a 2nd language overnight.
> 3. It's called unconditional for a reason~Trust.
> 4. They don't understand anger~only reaction.
> ...


Very well said Steve...and thanks for posting Heather.


----------



## K9Lover (May 6, 2009)

Beautiful. Thank you both for posting.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

That is so beautiful and things we always need to remember.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Wasn't trying to hijack the thread~just my interpretation of the 10 that were written. Have had that on RescueCentral since the day I put it up.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Dammit, didn't expect tears, but after reading both of those i'm off to find a tissue.


----------

